
Ask HN: How do you use your dual screen setup? - jedberg
I currently have a dual screen setup at home.  A larger 4K monitor and a smaller 2560.  I have the 4K directly in front of me and the other as the secondary monitor to the side.<p>I do most of my work on the 4K monitor, but when coding, I usually put the IDE on the secondary monitor and then have the shell, web console, and web browser with the app running on the 4K screen.<p>Having looked around offices in the past, this seems to be in the minority.<p>How do you use your dual monitors?<p>Does anyone use their bigger screen as the secondary?  The reason I ask is because I want to convert to a sit&#x2F;stand setup, but to do so I&#x27;d have to put the smaller monitor on the riser stand, because only the larger one can connect to the monitor arm.<p>Thanks!
======
uberman
I have the reverse setup and use the 4k side monitor to run 4 windowed apps
and any temp windows I need.

I use a 1920 in front of me as my primary monitor/ide

~~~
jedberg
Do you have issues or complaints about that setup? Would you do it the other
way if you could?

~~~
uberman
I could switch it if I wanted to, but for me, I feel like the slightly smaller
1920 is just the right size and resolution for me to concentrate on.

If I had any complaint, it would be that I might prefer it if my primary
monitor was able to rotate 90 degrees into portrait mode. I know some can, but
the ones I have do not.

My side (right hand) 4k is about the right size and resolution for 4 tiled
1024 windows that I keep open all the time.

Email, Slack, Git Client, Web Browser.

Any additional windows I open I then to slide off to the side monitor as well.
This keeps my primary monitor mostly reserved for my IDE.

For what it is worth, I have a second workstation counter clockwise to my left
with a mirrored config to my primary workstation. My office is like a kind of
mini-command center. My chair is basically in the center of an octagon shaped
room. My desk rests against 5 of the sides of the octagon.

~~~
jedberg
That sounds like a sweet setup. Thanks for the input!

